# ayuda con placa wifi



## maxilin (Jul 4, 2010)

buenas , tengo una duda : yo tengo una pc con un mother M7VIG PRO-D  
como este 






y le tengo que poner una placa de red wifi similar a esta:





mi duda es el conector de ambas cosas , la placa es PCI y los slots de mother tambien , pero como se ve en la imagen la placa tiene una ranura de mas , esto influye en algo?


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 4, 2010)

No influye para nada, elegi cualquiera y dale masita. OJO ahora que veo ese mother es viejo.. de que velocidad es el CPU, mira en las caracteristicas de la placa algunas no funcionan por debajo de 1 ghz. En ese caso te queda solo las placas tipo USB que tienen poco alcance o si compras alguna que tenga antena externa..


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 9, 2010)

maxilin dijo:


> buenas , tengo una duda : yo tengo una pc con un mother M7VIG PRO-D
> como este
> 
> 
> ...



si puede mete PCI wifi pero mete el azul y recuerdas todoas apagar desconectada todas 

yo te mejor el USB alfa 

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2010)

si funciona ,el mother parese uno de 800mhz ,la placa wifi parese una con chip athereos ,es casi igual a la pc con que estoy escribiendo ,el micro es via samuel2 (el mio)
saludos


----------

